# Japan Grand Touring Car Championship *56k beware*



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

*2004 AUTOBACS JAPAN GRAND TOURING CHAMPIONSHIP*
It's a little late, but i got a good start on the 2004 JGTC Season. Will keep you Posted throughout the season! 

















for now here's the JGTC and JGTCUSA website
JGTC.net 
JGTC usa 









Race Schedules:

Round 1
April 3-4








2004 AUTOBACS JGTC Round1 GT CHAMPIONSHIP in TI / TI Circuit AIDA

Round 2
May 22-23








2004 AUTOBACS JGTC Round2 SUGO GT CHAMPIONSHIP / SPORTSLAND SUGO


Round 3
June 18-19








2004 AUTOBACS JGTC Round3 JAPAN GT CHAMPIONSHIP MALAYSIA / SEPANG CIRCUIT

Round 4
July 17-18
2004 AUTOBACS JGTC Round4 HOKKAIDO GRAND GT CHAMPIONSHIP / TOKACHI SPEEDWAY

Round 5
September 4-5
2004 AUTOBACS JGTC Round5 MOTEGI GT CHAMPION RACE / TWIN RING MOTEGI

Round 6
October 30-31
2004 AUTOBACS JGTC Round6 JAPAN GT in KYUSHU 300km / AUTOPOLIS

Round 7
November 20-21
2004 AUTOBACS JGTC Round7 SUZUKA GT 300km / SUZUKA CIRCUIT


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

JGTC is coming to the US in december...

you guys prolly already know this, but i havent been on here in awhile


----------



## amperes (May 16, 2004)

when exactly? and is it coming to California?


----------



## brainscratch (Jun 7, 2004)

December 18-19 at California Speedway in Fontana. . Fontana, California that is. I got my tix back in July, can't wait for December


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Are they sold out yet?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

bII said:


> Are they sold out yet?


doubtful


----------

